# Nica Libre diplomatico Cigar Review - All Around Good Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you like Padron 1964, then you will love this cigar. I have had about 5 of these from my box, and each one has been both rich in flavor and well...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre diplomatico Cigar Review - All Around Good Smoke


----------

